# Kirk Precision Road Frame



## hockinsk (5 Oct 2008)

I'm after a 1988/89 Kirk Precision road frame like below. Usually they are in white with blue or red graphics and only in one size. Condition not important, but must not be broken or missing anything.


----------



## Sandra6 (25 Jan 2013)

Sorry to ressurect a very very old thread, but I had a play with a kirk maverick today. Like this, but built for off-road. Unfortunately it was condemned, but it was interesting.


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Jan 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> Sorry to ressurect a very very old thread, but I had a play with a kirk maverick today. Like this, but built for off-road. Unfortunately it was condemned, but it was interesting.






Serious question, but what would the proposed benefit be of this frame design?

I've sat looking at it and frankly I can't see one.


----------



## Chris-H (25 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Serious question, but what would the proposed benefit be of this frame design?
> 
> I've sat looking at it and frankly I can't see one.


Dunno but i would have one


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Jan 2013)

Chris-H said:


> Dunno but i would have one


I do like bikes you don't see many of, so in that regard I probably would too, but I just wondered why they went to the trouble really.


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Jan 2013)

Frakenbike alert! You certainly won't see many abominations like this one, thankfully 




More bikes HERE

IMO the frame is far more suited to this sort of a build,


----------



## theclaud (25 Jan 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> Sorry to ressurect a very very old thread, but I had a play with a kirk maverick today. Like this, but built for off-road. Unfortunately it was condemned, but it was interesting.


 
Interesting, you say! Dellzeqq of this parish has a Precision. He might even consider selling it!


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Jan 2013)

I currently have a MTB-style Kirk frame lurking in the darker recesses of the BikeCave.
I really ought to get it built...


----------



## Chris-H (25 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> I do like bikes you don't see many of, so in that regard I probably would too, but I just wondered why they went to the trouble really.


I really dont know either,were they ever a big seller?


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Jan 2013)

I can't imagine so TBH.

Sandra6 started a separate thread on the subject HERE.

She wasn't very impressed by the one she tried, but to be fair it was later condemned anyway!


----------



## black'n'yellow (25 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Serious question, but what would the proposed benefit be of this frame design?


 
There wasn't one. Cast magnesium doesn't make a very good frame material and most of them snapped I think. Looked nice back in the day though...


----------



## DTD (26 Jan 2013)

My friend has a K-P road bike – he got it off eBay because it's unusual and interesting, though he does sometimes wishes it wasn't because if we ever go on a sportive 101 people collar him.


----------



## Kins (26 Jan 2013)

Sheeeesh, I have to get one of these now, just because my real name is Kirk.

"Look Kirks riding his Kirk......" Well, maybe!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (29 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> Sheeeesh, I have to get one of these now, just because my real name is Kirk.
> 
> "Look Kirks riding his Kirk......" Well, maybe!


 
If I was you I would look at building a trike similar to this, so much more in keeping with your name, and you could order people to call you captain


----------



## Gary P (29 Jan 2013)

These were known for a fairly high and dramatic failure rate with no notice I understand. The magnesium is prone to stress fracture then breakage. That's why they went bust!


----------

